# Hip and Elbow prelim evaluation



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Got Minka's hips and elbow prelims done today - age 1 year + a week. The vet evaluated them as hips Excellent and no evidence of elbow dysplasia. I'm going to submit them for A-stamp. Hopefully they see them the same! Very exciting not to mention a huge relief.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------

